# TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. September 2011)

*TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. September 2011)

*TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schon erstaunlich wie günstig die geräte geworden sind. Mein lg 47lg5000 ist 2 jahre alt und hatte 1.5k gekostet,jetzt bekommste die dinger hinterhergeschmissen......


----------



## Ace-the-Ripper (11. September 2011)

*AW: TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich habe meinen 50" LG PK350 vor einem Jahr für 600 Flocken bei Alternate gekauft  TOP Gerät !


----------



## domtom33 (11. September 2011)

*AW: TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]*

Grüße....

LG...tzzzzz   - wenn 50", dann Panasonic Plasma... da geht nix - aber auch gar nix drüber!!! 

Gut, für schmales Geld gibt einem LG "vernünfige" Geräte - das ist dann wie KIA & Hyndai fahren  Funzt ja auch irgendwie, wird aber nimmer ein Wolfsburger!!!

Aber schaut euch die Geräte mal im direkten Vergleich an... tja - geht ja online nt - gell??? 
naja...Ich für meinen Teil, berat die Kunden wenn möglich immer um   ( und da hat sich im Nachgang nicht einer der Kunden drüber beschwert) aber,  der LG- AD mag mich irgendwie nt mehr...

mfg der Domtom


----------



## eshtrash (11. September 2011)

*AW: TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]*

man darf aber nicht vergessen, der angebotene 50" von lg ist ein PLASMA.
50" als lcd, findet man nirgends für den Preis!!!


----------



## XXTREME (12. September 2011)

*AW: TV-Topseller: 50-Zoll-Gerät von LG bereits für 550 Euro [Anzeige]*

Der 32" LG mit Full-HD für 320€ könnte was für´s Schlafzimmer sein . Noch 2-3 Monate warten dann gibts ihn bestimmt für 299€ ?!


----------

